

Time Warner Killed Jon Miller/Yahoo Board Deal - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/8/time-warner-killled-jon-miller-yahoo-board-deal

======
jm4
What I don't understand is why Yahoo would want anything to do with a CEO who
was pushed out of AOL. That company has been so mismanaged for so long I
couldn't possibly fathom what it takes to get fired from there. They went from
being on top of the world to being practically radioactive. I know their
downward spiral started long before this guy came in, but there certainly
wasn't any improvement under his leadership. Why would another company in a
slump want to get anywhere near that?

